# EQUINE CRIME PREVENTION



## KarynK (23 October 2008)

EQUINE CRIME PREVENTION

In Light of the recent thefts I thought that I would post this so people can place their ideas on preventing crime here, perhaps H&amp;H can sticky it?  Horses and all their equipment are expensive so in times like this they make a good easy target for thieves due to the fact they are often in more remote places and security is not always as good as in a house and lets face it we all get complacent.

So Ill start - Contact your local crime prevention officer and Horsewatch for more advice and help. 
But:

TRAILERS/Lorries/Field Equipment

Postcode the roof and get metalwork marked with a postcode.
Make sure wheel clamps are of good quality and have a high security rating, a few more pounds spent here could make a difference. - Fit clamps to the back wheels to prevent any towing if they cant get it off.
Fit a hitch lock to trailers as an added deterrent if they dont already have one.
Consider using an old mobile together with a company that provides mobile tracking, so your vehicle can be recovered if taken, or there are tracking devices.
There are also other types of marking that you can use like the microdots, tiny chips that you can scatter all over the vehicle.  Mark the vehicle on the outside to let would be thieves know if you do this!
Dont forget your yard trailer and equipment as well if you need it for hay etc paint on the postcode!
You can also use locking parking type barriers to block a trailer being moved or chain the axle of the trailer to a well secured post.
Take pictures of the vehicle
Make a note of all serial numbers and keep it to hand.

TACK and RUGS

Postcode it!
Yes even the posh new rugs, they are going to get muddy anyway!  You can pay out for kits or slap a bit of paint on there.
Get together with friends and you local police/horsewatch and organise a tack marking session. (When you sell the tack on give the buyer a receipt)
Saddles  Postcode and or microchip them take pictures as well it paints 1000 words!!!
Try not to keep valuables on a poorly protected yard and in tack rooms that are easy to break into, your insurance may not be valid if you do check the small print.
Check and see if car insurance covers your tack.

HORSES

Microchip its about £20 odd get a group together and negotiate a callout free vet visit!
Freeze brand get a group session (you can paint this on your rugs its a unique number)
Hoof Brand  though this grows out
Place warning signs on the yard gate that horses are marked/chipped
Take pictures of your horse in summer and winter coat just in case
Make sure the yard gate has a good quality chain and padlock on it.
Put up CCTV warnings and dummy or real cameras, systems are much cheaper these days.

Be vigilant join horsewatch and if you see anything suspicious in your area make a note, any strange callers etc, write down vehicle numbers then description of the vehicle, also unusual facial features, people can change clothes, get pictures if you can without putting yourself in danger!   Report any sightings to the police/horsewatch look out for your neighbours property and get them to look out for yours.

Clean off shiny surfaces now and again so if someone does try and steal the trailer fingerprints can be lifted if someone does have a go!

But the message really is mark it and you stand a better chance of it not getting stolen, or getting it back and the police stand a better chance of prosecuting. Spend a few minutes this weekend with some paint!!

If you are unlucky enough to become a victim, contact the police, dont touch anything until the police arrive and decide if they need forensics, especially footprints dont trample over them.  Make a list of things you think are missing with any ID numbers and pictures.  Get your crime reference and circulate to all the forums H&amp;H etc.

National Horsewatch
www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk/
Hampshire site with tips
www.nfed.co.uk/horsewatch.htm


----------



## KarynK (28 October 2008)

Some words of wisdom from Hampshire Horsewatch

Stolen Horses are a horse owners worse nightmare. There have been a number of recent incident with thieves targeting Shetlands or perhaps similar in size.  

Theft of horses is very difficult to prevent for all the obvious reasons.  However there are deterrents to prevent thefts and importantly identify horses to owners and this is freeze marking.  The decision to do so is with YOU the owner. As with all stolen property the item taken is invariably only worth something if someone is prepared to buy it.  So as horse owners or someone thinking of buying one only do so if you know who you are buying from.

YOU - the community have it in your power to prevent many horse thefts by closing down the possibility of a sale.  YOU know that at present Shetlands are being stolen......if you know someone who is selling, advertising for sale Shetlands make some enquiries and if needs be report the matter to the police. Genuine sellers of horses have nothing to fear.  YOU the community are best placed to enquire and investigate on behalf of your fellow horse owners who may be the victims of a horse theft.

Always remember never to put yourself in any danger if enquiring into any matters. Gathering information and passing it on to the police or your county Horsewatch will be just as useful.

Another worrying trend following on from the theft of horses is that the thieves will contact the owners of the horse saying they know where the horse is or can arrange for its recovery.  The owner is only too grateful to recover the horse that they will gladly give up money as a reward! If YOU should be in this position seek advice from your police.  Always make sure YOU know who your investigating officer is so you can keep him/her informed.


----------



## KarynK (28 October 2008)

For those of you with stolen horses/tack etc please note:

Salisbury (Wiltshire)  Livestock market are now having horse and tack sales on the first Friday of every month.  It is apparently not being run the usual auctioneers and is hired by a third party for the event.

Can anyone with sales like this local to them please post the details here so victims of these crimes have an idea where to look and perhaps we can compile a comprehensive reference list.

Details here of the New Forest sales, which are very well attended by Hampshire Equine Liaison Officers!
http://www.newforestpony.com/beaulieu_road.html


----------



## Hants_Horsewatch (15 December 2008)

Regarding Vehicles

Please be sure to make a note of your trailer or Lorry's make model and serial number and keep it somewhere to hand.

Also take a photo of the whole trailer or Lorry and some showing any distinguishing features in close up, keep it somewhere safe just in case.


----------



## fairythree (5 January 2009)

we are experiencing thefts of tack all over at the moment especially here in suffolk, Suffolk police have kick started horsewatch which has already prevent several of my friends having their tack stolen just by giving them the heads up, postcoding is a very good idea i have all my saddles done!


----------



## StableMum (30 January 2009)

Will go there next Friday to see if my rugs turn up.  Stolen on Tuesday during the day while they were airing over the stable door!


----------



## PeterNatt (16 October 2009)

Do you know that the National Equestrian Database (NED) can reduce the chance of your horse being stolen and if it is stolen, increase the chance of it being recovered? Two very good reasons to associate with your horse in NED!

What to do - step by step 

1)   find your horse on NED and check that the basic information provided to NED by your passport issuer is correct, complete and up to date



2)   associate yourself with your horse by clicking on "associate yourself with this equine"



3)   check that all your horses security identifiers are correctly recorded;  if a freezemark or microchip number is missing you can add it yourself



4)   upload a clear photo of your horse



How does this help me?



If your horse is lost, stolen or goes missing on loan, being associated with your horse in NED allows you to immediately 



1)   flag the horse as stolen or missing  

2)   add some detailed notes that might help identify your horse if anyone sees it

3)   publish your contact details, so anyone with information can quickly let you know



Your horse will then also be clearly marked as lost or stolen on a NED Passport Check - so if someone is being offered your horse for sale  alarm bells will ring.



NED features the most recently reported lost/stolen horse with a photo on its home page for every visitor to see, increasing the chance of a missing horse being found as quickly as possible. This has happened several times already, enabling missing horses to be returned. 



NED also maintains a lost/stolen register which missing horses can stay on free-of-charge for as long as it takes to recover them.

Dont delay, associate today at www.nedonline.co.uk


----------



## squirtlysmum (23 January 2010)

I am the Crime Reduction Officer for Shepway in Kent and I cover 144 square miles which includes a large rural area.
My request is please report occurances of suspicious incidents and thefts. Many times I find attending premises people have not bothered to report things, if something is reported the police can act, something may be part of a crime trend.
Also mark all your property and where possible make it visible this reduces the resale value and often will put potential thieves off.
Thank you


----------



## leanne1988 (8 February 2010)

I think having signs around the yard/on gates clearly stating that horses are microchipped, and that all tack &amp; vechicles are marked helps to deters thieves.

If you cant afford real CCTV, putting up dummy ones is a good idea, you can get ones that flash so they look realistic, just make sure where u put it is realistic too (&amp; to replace batteries when they die)! - theifs aren't dumb and they'll most probably work out that certain areas/surfaces wont have an electrical supply 

I also think changing the times you go up to see you horse, and how many times you go up, can help.


----------



## leanne1988 (8 February 2010)

P.s Ive had a couple of people walking their dogs up by my horse, which isnt a footpath, i've always challenged them, making sure they know for future that it isnt public, and ensuring i get their name, they dont normally like that bit! - but i tell them its for safety &amp; to cover us both! Im thinking i now need to put up yet more signs so people know its PRIVATE! LAND!


----------



## Chamfrom (22 March 2010)

Staffordshire police has just launched a new scheme for tack marking. If you are a horsewatch member in Staffs you will be given a unique reference number which consist of the force code (21), then the divisional code (CE) then it goes up in numerical order. This is then put on the 'watch' database which covers all watches (neighbourhood watch, rural watch etc) and can be searched on so if saddlery is recovered then it can be immediately identifiable unlike the postcode system, so if possible offenders are stopped with saddlery in the early hours the looser can be contacted instantly! They have also invented a 'cantle plate' which is flourescent so it glows in the dark in the tack room, so if anyone does break in they can see that the saddle is security marked instantly, not have to take it away only to dump it later on! a fantastic idea!! The idea is to stop them taking it to begin with and if they do then they have more chance of recovering the stolen stuff and getting the offenders!
The tack marking is free but the plates are £5 for the first plate and £2.50 for every saddle after (for one owner, not the yard) cheap at half the cost!
Contact Pc Kate Hardt at Hilton Hall stables 03001234455.


----------



## poney (24 March 2010)

Hi all;

I have been working with the Ascot, Windsor and Maidenhead neighbourhood watch team on a new IP CCTV system, which you can watch your camera remotely from your own home or anywhere via the internet.

It also records images, sends alerts and many more functions. It uses the internet to send the images, like an ADSL line.

If you are interested in trying this system out let me know (pm), as I am looking for volunteers (beta testers), can provide up to 65% discount on kit and nearly zero monthly fees for the brave person.

The web address is www.kaduco.com

It is a new system, a start-up company, not a scam, if in doubt you can call the Windsor police station during the day and ask for Jeff P. (neighbourhood watch coordinator), and he will tell you all the above again.

I can provide a demo account details if you would like to try it before volunteering for it  pm for the details.

All feedback welcome, pls.

Thanks

LG


----------



## EMCODEY (26 March 2010)

Hi,
 A warning to people in the Brentwood, Essex area to be extra vigilant. My horse had his mane tampered with yesterday, it was cut and knotted, two other horses in my boys field  also had there mane knotted.Please report anything you are not sure about however small it might seem.


----------



## ourlittleponies (8 April 2010)

Hi.  Just a tip really on peoples hay.  We had loads of bales stolen last year from the yard and we now cut one string when we stack them, obviously the stack is then not as secure the higher you stack but the yard was targetted again last week and although they made a real mess in the hay barn they weren't able to steal much.  Also our ponies are freeze-marked and chipped and have a sign from Farmkey stating they are marked but I couldn't find one from the micro-chipping company.  I had some signs made up from a guy on Ebay, nice and cheap.


----------



## tori252 (24 June 2010)

Iberiandressage said:



			One of my pals owns a tack shop and they have had a preview of a brand new NATIONAL !!!!!!!!!   equestrian crime prevention service.  Finally we hope the answer to protecting our belongings has been delivered by the National Equestrian Crime Database at www.necd.org.uk.

You simply register everything on their website and get unique numbers for everything you own from horses to horse boxes.  If anything get nicked, apparently it  can be tracked by everyone public and police...... You also get SMS alerts and you can even generate these to announce to all your local pals if you see any suspicious activity. It looks like high tech and a really clever service. 

I am told early adopters can sign up in July and it goes really big in September.

WORTH A TRIAL DONT YOU THINK?
		
Click to expand...

Wow - that sounds really great!


----------



## the watcher (28 July 2010)

Iberiandressage said:



			One of my pals owns a tack shop and they have had a preview of a brand new NATIONAL !!!!!!!!!   equestrian crime prevention service.  Finally we hope the answer to protecting our belongings has been delivered by the National Equestrian Crime Database at www.necd.org.uk.

You simply register everything on their website and get unique numbers for everything you own from horses to horse boxes.  If anything get nicked, apparently it  can be tracked by everyone public and police...... You also get SMS alerts and you can even generate these to announce to all your local pals if you see any suspicious activity. It looks like high tech and a really clever service. 

I am told early adopters can sign up in July and it goes really big in September.

WORTH A TRIAL DONT YOU THINK?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like complete rubbish actually. 
Nothing is more identifiable than a post code, it costs nothing to put the mark on, it costs nothing to read it and you don't have to phone some call centre to identify it
If you sign up to Horsewatch/Countrywatch/ NHWatch many schemes have SMS and email notifications


----------



## applecart14 (28 July 2010)

I agree.  I am still at a complete loss to understand why people don't freezemark their horses and instead choose microchipping which IS NOT a visible deterrent.  IMHO if the horse ain't marked don't moan when its nicked.


----------



## Spudlet (4 September 2010)

From WHW website as I thought it might be of use/interest:




			Sadly, horse thefts do happen, but there are things that owners can do to deter thieves.



Things you can do:



Ensure that your horse is freezemarked or microchipped: This is easy to arrange and your horses details are put onto a central computer. Most companies will offer discounts on group bookings, so if youve got a group of friends who need their horses chipped it's worth getting together because this may be more cost effective.



Keep your passport securely locked away: It is illegal to sell a horse, export a horse or present it for slaughter without a valid passport, so keeping this safe will help protect your horse.



Your passport also contains details of your horses markings, which will help the police with their identification process should your horse go missing. Its worth taking some good quality photographs of your horse for identification purposes too. Make sure you take some at different times of the year  just think how different your horse looks in the summer and the winter!



Keep your horse in a safe place: If you keep your horse at grass, make sure the gates are secure. Many people padlock one side but lots of gates can be lifted off their hinges. Simply putting another chain and padlock at the hinged end may act as a deterrent.



Unfortunately it is impossible to make premises completely secure, but World Horse Welfare Field Officer Jacko Jackson suggests some simple measures which can improve security for your horse:



    * Look at where your horse lives. Examine the boundary - is it secure with solid fences and locked gates? Are there other owners in the vicinity who you could create a Horse Watch group with?

    * Can you carry out or improve on any of the above? Can the horse be stabled at night? If so, the nearer to home the better. However, if you stable your horse it isnt feasible to lock your horse in for fire reasons. This means you must look at the perimeter. Lights which are activated by passive infra-red sensors are a good investment.

    * CCTV is becoming more cost effective  if your stables are close to home they can be monitored from the house, or you could install an old video recorder at the stables, set to run during the night. This will show you who has been into the yard overnight.

    * If electricity is a problem, go to a car breakers and find an old battery, car horn, a door light switch and an old headlamp. Discreetly connect these up to the gates or even the stable or tack room doors, so that as soon as they are opened the lights and noise are activated (remember to fit an isolation switch for the daytime).

    * It is also possible to modify a domestic alarm system for stable use, but it is important to use door contacts rather than sensors to avoid false alarms. Should your budget allow, you could consider active infra-red beams covering the approach to the stables; these can be connected to a radio transmitter and provide a silent alarm to your house.

    * Last but not least, a dog may not be very high-tech, but very effective!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rollin (5 September 2010)

The problem with passports and m/chips is that chips can be dug out (poor horse) and replacement or dup. passports can be applied for.

In France we have a second ownership document which should be kept separate from the passport.  This paper is returned to Haras Nationaux every time a horse is sold.  So the central database for all horses in France has a record of ownership.  This paper is 'proof' of ownership.


----------



## Bettwho (10 September 2010)

squirtlysmum said:



			I am the Crime Reduction Officer for Shepway in Kent and I cover 144 square miles which includes a large rural area.
My request is please report occurances of suspicious incidents and thefts. Many times I find attending premises people have not bothered to report things, if something is reported the police can act, something may be part of a crime trend.
Also mark all your property and where possible make it visible this reduces the resale value and often will put potential thieves off.
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

HI  
NEW to this forum need advice on situation with my sisters horse missing /sold without consent  police not interested.


----------



## WishfulThinker (10 September 2010)

Rollin said:



			The problem with passports and m/chips is that chips can be dug out (poor horse) and replacement or dup. passports can be applied for.

In France we have a second ownership document which should be kept separate from the passport.  This paper is returned to Haras Nationaux every time a horse is sold.  So the central database for all horses in France has a record of ownership.  This paper is 'proof' of ownership.
		
Click to expand...

So basically a this Haras Nationaux have a record of every sale?  I like that Idea!


----------



## Kerregan Infinnity (16 September 2010)

Any one who falls in Chicester council, the police will come and mark and record your tack (and machinery) free.  Then they have a record if anythign is stolen. They were very helpful!


----------



## welshyrider (16 September 2010)

These might be useful,  freezemarked, microchipped, security marked and alarmed warning signs. Ive just bought one for my horse/yard.
http://www.clippersharp.com/equine/yard_stuff/yard_stuff


----------



## applecart14 (16 September 2010)

KarynK said:



			EQUINE CRIME PREVENTION

In Light of the recent thefts I thought that I would post this so people can place their ideas on preventing crime here, perhaps H&amp;H can sticky it?  Horses and all their equipment are expensive so in times like this they make a good easy target for thieves due to the fact they are often in more remote places and security is not always as good as in a house and lets face it we all get complacent.

So I&#8217;ll start - Contact your local crime prevention officer and Horsewatch for more advice and help. 
But:

TRAILERS/Lorries/Field Equipment

Postcode the roof and get metalwork marked with a postcode.
Make sure wheel clamps are of good quality and have a high security rating, a few more pounds spent here could make a difference. - Fit clamps to the back wheels to prevent any towing if they can&#8217;t get it off.
Fit a hitch lock to trailers as an added deterrent if they don&#8217;t already have one.
Consider using an old mobile together with a company that provides mobile tracking, so your vehicle can be recovered if taken, or there are tracking devices.
There are also other types of marking that you can use like the microdots, tiny chips that you can scatter all over the vehicle.  Mark the vehicle on the outside to let would be thieves know if you do this!
Don&#8217;t forget your yard trailer and equipment as well if you need it for hay etc paint on the postcode!
You can also use locking parking type barriers to block a trailer being moved or chain the axle of the trailer to a well secured post.
Take pictures of the vehicle
Make a note of all serial numbers and keep it to hand.

TACK and RUGS

Postcode it!
Yes even the posh new rugs, they are going to get muddy anyway!  You can pay out for kits or slap a bit of paint on there.
Get together with friends and you local police/horsewatch and organise a tack marking session. (When you sell the tack on give the buyer a receipt)
Saddles &#8211; Postcode and or microchip them take pictures as well it paints 1000 words!!!
Try not to keep valuables on a poorly protected yard and in tack rooms that are easy to break into, your insurance may not be valid if you do check the small print.
Check and see if car insurance covers your tack.

HORSES

Microchip its about £20 odd get a group together and negotiate a callout free vet visit!
Freeze brand get a group session (you can paint this on your rugs it&#8217;s a unique number)
Hoof Brand &#8211; though this grows out
Place warning signs on the yard gate that horses are marked/chipped
Take pictures of your horse in summer and winter coat just in case
Make sure the yard gate has a good quality chain and padlock on it.
Put up CCTV warnings and dummy or real cameras, systems are much cheaper these days.

Be vigilant join horsewatch and if you see anything suspicious in your area make a note, any strange callers etc, write down vehicle numbers then description of the vehicle, also unusual facial features, people can change clothes, get pictures if you can without putting yourself in danger!   Report any sightings to the police/horsewatch look out for your neighbour&#8217;s property and get them to look out for yours.

Clean off shiny surfaces now and again so if someone does try and steal the trailer fingerprints can be lifted if someone does have a go!

But the message really is mark it and you stand a better chance of it not getting stolen, or getting it back and the police stand a better chance of prosecuting. Spend a few minutes this weekend with some paint!!

If you are unlucky enough to become a victim, contact the police, don&#8217;t touch anything until the police arrive and decide if they need forensics, especially footprints don&#8217;t trample over them.  Make a list of things you think are missing with any ID numbers and pictures.  Get your crime reference and circulate to all the forums H&amp;H etc.

National Horsewatch
www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk/
Hampshire site with tips
www.nfed.co.uk/horsewatch.htm

Click to expand...


I would second this, particularly the freezemarking.  Not to freezemark a horse is in my humble opinion a really stupid argument and I can't understand why all owners don't do this as a matter of course.  Each of my horses have been marked within two weeks of purchasing them.  They are too precious to me to end up in some one else's stable or swinging from a meat hook if what we sometimes hear is to be believed.  PLEASE PLEASE FREEZEMARK TODAY.

I had a rug painting sess the other day and did all my rugs!  i don't care if my horse looks 'uncool'.  He is safe and that is all that matters to me.  I love him too much to lose him or take the risk of losing him.  If he were to be stolen at least I know I had done all I could to protect him.


----------



## monte1 (17 September 2010)

I was invited to attend the launch of a new equine crime database product yesterday and would like to say that,  having been at the press launch and heard what they had to say, it sounds like a very good product, apart from the fact that you can register centrally all your horses, tack, trailers etc , they have an option on their website to enter the ID, registration number or mark or any sort of identifier of anything you think might appear to be suspicious and you will be able to see instantly if it has been reported stolen, you are also able to post alerts about suspicious activity and also many other topics, for example icy roads or contagious disease outbreaks, anything posted will also be sent via text or email to any registered members within a 10 mile radius of the reported location,   this is a completely free service you dont have to sign up to do it  and you can do it via mobile also. it plans to work in conjunction with all existing databases and the police force and is widely supported by several equestrian ambassadors and organisations already, Horsewatch, Jenny Loriston Clarke, RDA, AMTRUST, the BEF, to name but a few. if anyone is interested their website is NECD.org.uk. it was a very interesting day!............ and before you ask, no,  i dont have any links to them, i just think it is an interesting new idea.


----------



## Iluvxcountry (26 June 2011)

At our PC the shed with all the sj stuff in keeps getting hacked into


----------



## twinklegem (30 July 2011)

Hi i have just got my own stables and land and i would like to put up some signs on the gate warning people that there is some sort of horse watch going on not sure if there is ? i have seen gates with Rural watch on them i have emailed out local group but had o reply ! 

So could anyone point me in the right direction please.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (20 August 2011)

PeterNatt said:



			Do you know that the National Equestrian Database (NED) can reduce the chance of your horse being stolen and if it is stolen, increase the chance of it being recovered? Two very good reasons to associate with your horse in NED!

What to do - step by step 

1)   find your horse on NED and check that the basic information provided to NED by your passport issuer is correct, complete and up to date



2)   associate yourself with your horse by clicking on "associate yourself with this equine"



3)   check that all your horses security identifiers are correctly recorded;  if a freezemark or microchip number is missing you can add it yourself



4)   upload a clear photo of your horse



How does this help me?



If your horse is lost, stolen or goes missing on loan, being associated with your horse in NED allows you to immediately 



1)   flag the horse as stolen or missing  

2)   add some detailed notes that might help identify your horse if anyone sees it

3)   publish your contact details, so anyone with information can quickly let you know



Your horse will then also be clearly marked as lost or stolen on a NED Passport Check - so if someone is being offered your horse for sale  alarm bells will ring.



NED features the most recently reported lost/stolen horse with a photo on its home page for every visitor to see, increasing the chance of a missing horse being found as quickly as possible. This has happened several times already, enabling missing horses to be returned. 



NED also maintains a lost/stolen register which missing horses can stay on free-of-charge for as long as it takes to recover them.

Dont delay, associate today at www.nedonline.co.uk

Click to expand...

I tried this but it wouldnt work as it didnt recognise my horses passport number or name.....my horse has a belgian passport any ideas how i get round this as id really like to register?!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 December 2011)

http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/preventing-horse-theft.html

 wholes of things here listed


----------



## tams (16 January 2012)

does anyone have any info on a good reasonably priced cctv package that will work from battery and record onto a sd card? we dont have electric at the yard my other half has had large amounts of diesel stolen during the nights so we are looking into the cameras must have motion sensors, night vision, record to sd card be batt operated, and be descrete would be good if we could find a package with at least 3 or 4 cameras with it, or any other suggestions for securing rural yard many thanks


----------



## jm2k (6 March 2012)

for micro-chipping and security ID to saddles and tack etc, this covers South Wales - only £25 so really cheap!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chips4Tack-Wales-Micro-chipping-Service/293209184053910

or this is the main website for rest of UK:
http://chips4tack.com/


----------



## irene28 (17 July 2012)

You are right postcode everything. Some yards broken into had all rugs and equipment that was post coded left in heaps. They couldn't sell them on so left them.


----------



## Chamfrom (18 August 2012)

Staffordshire horsewatch gives a unique reference number to members that want them. This means no one can find your address through the post code - and the number is against your details on the police database - and its totally free!!!! They have a facebook page for anyone that is interested 
Ok so it may not always stop thieves from taking things but it does mean that you can prove its yours especially if it is recovered and the offender is trying to say it is theirs


----------



## princestar (13 January 2013)

My horse is freezemarked, never wears a headcollar in the field and I brought some rug patches so in the winter when his freezemark is physically covered by his rug, its an orange patch that says 'horse thieves beware this horse is freezemarked and can be identified by the police' also, I put my postcode on my rugs, on the inside of the chest I mark my name and mobile number (incase the rug is stolen or if my horse was to go wandering I'd hope someone would check there as quite a few rugs now have the contact details patch inside. I also have freezemark warning stickers inside my car, they cosr £1 each and I have one on each side on the back doors, to warn anyone my horses are freezemarked and can be identified. 

I had owned my horse 3 weeks and they took every single item I had for him, even haynets, rugs, cooler, buckets, exercise sheets and it was all brand new in the bag. Even a brand new leather bridle. Now I take everything home with me and I added tack to my insurance policy for an extra £1 a month which covers for £1750 worth of tack!!

***always call the police*** 
I had 2 thefts in 2 months and each time I had a crime number and sent them all of my details of everything stolen. The officer told me, 'IF YOU DONT REPORT IT, WE DONT KNOW ITS STILL HAPPENING!!' 

Also I was at the yard in the dark around 6pm but we have no lights - I was feeding the horses when I saw some lights at the bottom of my field (between me and my car) and so I turned my torch off and listened and they were whistelling and calling my horses!! Then they started walking round the field, so I called the police, dialed 999, said I'm on my own, isolated, I want someone here NOW. Within 4 or so minutes I had 2 plain clothes officers driving round my field with flood lights on, then had a german shepard and handler and then the spaniel looking for these lads. Next thing, we had the police helicopter!!! Needless to say, I left reassured that they are taking me a bit more seriously!! But I'd only wanted to get to my car haha. 

Go to the yard together, if anythings broken into don't touch it, keep gates padlocked, but remember to chain the opposite side as you can usually pop the gate off the hinges whilst leaving the padlock still in place!!


----------



## giveitago (7 February 2013)

Crime prevention meeting in Guildford, 9th March 2013

Advice Inc,

 tack marking
Surrey police
SAFE
Buildings and belongings security
Microchipping
Immobilise etc, 

See my other post in The South East Forum.


----------



## Richie (14 February 2013)

I've started a government 'Pet Theft' petition (which includes horse theft) yesterday and we need 100,000 signatures in a year.

If you want tougher laws to deter horse thieves please sign it.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/45882

Two people I know have 'lost' horses in the past 6months.


----------



## LeeBradley (13 March 2013)

Recently I had my Horse box broken into whilst Hunting... Found this alarm online, has anyone tried this or any similar products? http://security.heidi-electrical.co.uk/sentry/


----------



## skyrock (30 July 2013)

Just a thought and possibly a silly idea but if mobile phones can have GPS -- why not horses?? the device must be tiny to fit in a phone, people can now track their children via the phone/ computer or so I have heard. So why not horses. Must admit I know nothing about the technology involved. Any ideas ??


----------



## Jof234 (11 November 2013)

I know this has been discussed many times but it is a very upsetting occurrence- my sister found a plait in her pony's mane. It was a proper three strand plait with a piece of what looked like heather but was hay colour intertwined in the plait and a piece of hair wrapped round the bottom to secure it all together. It was a small plait and would have been hard to see if my sisters didn't try to get the piece of hay out. There's just no way it's a wind plait so what else could it be other than gypsies tagging horses to steal? We're in a pretty secluded area but our drive does lead to a main road. Both ponies are microchipped but I've been told thieves will run a strong magnet over the microchip to scramble it and thus prevent it from working? This is a very upsetting situation and we really don't know what to do. We have cameras and security buzzers as well as 3 guard dogs which will attack but that hasn't stopped them coming and plaiting the mane. We will happily fight for our ponies but these people are sneaks and seem determined to get what they want no matter what. Something that also leads us toward thinking its gypsies is that last summer my sister found a man dressed in dark clothes with his hood up in the field with the ponies with his hand out to them. I know it's over a year ago but does appear more likely that the two are linked. Can someone please shed some light? We are in the Ledbury area. 
Thank you.


----------



## jm2k (11 November 2013)

Jof234 said:



			I know this has been discussed many times but it is a very upsetting occurrence- my sister found a plait in her pony's mane. It was a proper three strand plait with a piece of what looked like heather but was hay colour intertwined in the plait and a piece of hair wrapped round the bottom to secure it all together. It was a small plait and would have been hard to see if my sisters didn't try to get the piece of hay out. There's just no way it's a wind plait so what else could it be other than gypsies tagging horses to steal? We're in a pretty secluded area but our drive does lead to a main road. Both ponies are microchipped but I've been told thieves will run a strong magnet over the microchip to scramble it and thus prevent it from working? This is a very upsetting situation and we really don't know what to do. We have cameras and security buzzers as well as 3 guard dogs which will attack but that hasn't stopped them coming and plaiting the mane. We will happily fight for our ponies but these people are sneaks and seem determined to get what they want no matter what. Something that also leads us toward thinking its gypsies is that last summer my sister found a man dressed in dark clothes with his hood up in the field with the ponies with his hand out to them. I know it's over a year ago but does appear more likely that the two are linked. Can someone please shed some light? We are in the Ledbury area. 
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...


I come across two knots in my old Arabs mane this morning - never a panic or worry. If i were to sit down fields or move them every time i found one - id live in the car in the field. 
TBH, its very old school basics of theft, but now all they would do is take a photo and send it on camera lol. 
modern technology has surpassed.


----------



## HappyHooves (12 November 2013)

Whilst it may be that there is a section of our communities who are more likely to steal a horse than others I feel that comments like this just show a prejudice... Something that also leads us toward thinking its gypsies is that last summer my sister found a man dressed in dark clothes with his hood up in the field with the ponies with his hand out to them..... !


----------



## Emily Blunt (16 June 2017)

we are encountering robberies of tack all over right now particularly here in suffolk, Suffolk police have kick begun horsewatch which has as of now keep a few of my companions having their tack stolen just by surrendering them the heads, postcoding is a smart thought i have every one of my seats done!


----------



## Tina17 (10 August 2017)

KarynK said:



			Some words of wisdom from Hampshire Horsewatch

Stolen Horses are a horse owners worse nightmare. There have been a number of recent incident with thieves targeting Shetlands or perhaps similar in size.  

Theft of horses is very difficult to prevent for all the obvious reasons.  However there are deterrents to prevent thefts and importantly identify horses to owners and this is freeze marking.  The decision to do so is with YOU the owner. As with all stolen property the item taken is invariably only worth something if someone is prepared to buy it.  So as horse owners or someone thinking of buying one only do so if you know who you are buying from.

YOU - the community have it in your power to prevent many horse thefts by closing down the possibility of a sale.  YOU know that at present Shetlands are being stolen......if you know someone who is selling, advertising for sale Shetlands make some enquiries and if needs be report the matter to the police. Genuine sellers of horses have nothing to fear.  YOU the community are best placed to enquire and investigate on behalf of your fellow horse owners who may be the victims of a horse theft.

Always remember never to put yourself in any danger if enquiring into any matters. Gathering information and passing it on to the police or your county Horsewatch will be just as useful.

Another worrying trend following on from the theft of horses is that the thieves will contact the owners of the horse saying they know where the horse is or can arrange for its recovery.  The owner is only too grateful to recover the horse that they will gladly give up money as a reward! If YOU should be in this position seek advice from your police.  Always make sure YOU know who your investigating officer is so you can keep him/her informed.
		
Click to expand...


Hi

How can you tell if a a horse is stolen? I've recently purchased a 15.2hh coloured horse through what I thought was a respectable site ( preloved) this is where the advertiser published this horse for sale it had a link to their stables. ( meadow stables Essex) yep Sam pheby. Turns out not only is the horse sick but is not the horse sold on the passport?

My passport details states My-Anni I would like to trace last owner details of the passport. But would also like to trace last owners of the horse I have purchased that doesn't go with this passport other than meadow stables where I purchased it from..

How do I do this? I'm advised via my vet that micro chip data is hard to trace as there over 70 organisations that don't link together? On top of that I've found that owning more than one horse involves number of passport agency's which (if) a society they request the passport returned to Check change of ownership where GOV sites request u do on line & they check nothing!! What a farce !! If defra wanted this in place surely it should be 1 x organisation and the return of the passport with a valid receipt of purchase should help the ones that don't register.

I'm not sure if my horse is stolen? But wouldn't like to think someone out there looking for it either so would like some help to trace the horses owners just to be safe can anyone help me please

Thanks for reading


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (23 August 2017)

Morning everyone, 

On the night of the 21/22 August two trailers were stolen from where I keep my horse in Marden, Maidstone, Kent. Both trailers were secured and the thieves went to great lengths to remove hitch locks and wheel clamps and still got away with the trailers. 

My trailer is a Silver HB506 with the serial number - 5129515 and the chassis number - SCKD00000G5129515

The trailer was also fitted with sliding haynet ties and is in very good condition. 

If you have any information at all, or come accross it, I would be grateful if you could contact the police. The crime reference number is -
 YY/23904/17


----------



## dozzie (23 August 2017)

I would put this on FB.


----------



## Cecile (28 October 2017)

With dark evenings coming and Christmas on its way, some of these idea's may be helpful in some way to protect your property

https://blog.planningportal.co.uk/2...mail&utm_term=0_734e0b63a9-75c8083d19-7085761


----------

